# Bought it, now what?



## FordGirlGoneBad (Feb 6, 2016)

Looking for a place to live this past year and came upon a 30' Helms sailboat that a couple was living on for sale...well, if they can do it, certainly I can too...a week later it was delivered to a local marina and my boyfriend and I moved onboard and checked off "living on a boat" from our bucket list.

Neither of us have any boating experience, sailing or otherwise. We moved onto the boat January 10th...three days later had severe thunderstorms -- before we even knew how to tie a proper knot -- two days after that, more severe thunderstorms. So, we've found some areas that could use a little sealing...nothing major that we can see, but then again, we don't know what we're looking for. 

Our companionway hatch doors are a beautiful teak, but with our boat's age (1977 on title, 78 according to hull number) they are worn and I would like to replace them as well as get a screen option for those beautiful nights when we want to take full advantage of being on the water -- suggestions would be very welcome!

The boat was recently sailed from South Carolina to Central Florida, so we know it's water worthy, and we brought it about 25 miles from the previous owner's marina to our final home...unfortunately, winds were direct from the north, the direction we were headed and sailing in our limited timeframe was not an option...9.9 hp Yamaha engine putted us up river (Indian River) for about 15 of those miles before we spun the propeller and thank God for TowboatUS who carried us the rest of the way. $80 repair later and our equipment is ready to go back out into the river, but that's where it ends. 

Can't wait to see what's next... :boat :


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to sailing! I have a sailboat that I live on part-time and race and cruise a lot. Every time I take it out of the slip, everything (!!) has to be battened down/put away/stowed carefully. When you live aboard, think about how you plan to sail it, which I hope you do and not just let it sit at the dock. Also, make sure you don't store anything metallic next to the compasses, especially the compass for the autopilot, if you have one. It does bad juju stuff to it. 

Don't replace the teak....it's too expensive. You just have to sand it and then read through this forum and others to decide whether to use varnish or oil. You'll be amazed at the results. You can make a screen hatch for your companionway, too. Measure the opening, use the existing hatch for a template, and use some heavy duty bug screen. It's all very manageable.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## FordGirlGoneBad (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you for the warm welcome. Fortunately, there are plenty at our marina who are up for the task of teaching us to sail, so as soon as the weather warms up a bit and I can figure out how to keep everything inside the cabin from flying around.

The doors are worn to the point that they want to fall out of the track -- I'd say a good 3/4" - 1" on each side of the top panel is worn from years of use. Perhaps I can just find someone to replace the strips of wood on the side...however, we're going to need more wood. Refinishing, I'm going to enjoy that part. 

So far my list of Sunday labor (my only day off work) are:

It may sound silly to your old salts, but figuring out exactly how the head works as well as where does the water from the galley sink go is up high on my list of things to know. 

Water in the bottom of the boat -- where is it coming from? No more than two full cups after storms, but still...can I stop it from coming in or is it just a new way of life? and keep the dampness down?

I'd also like to spend a few weekends going through all port lights, sanding old sealant off and resealing with new (in the hopes of decreasing the number of tiny leaks).

It would be great to find a seasoned sailboater who can look over the boat spout off a list of things I should be taking care of in the order of...take care of it now or you're going to sink, take care of it now or it will cost a lot more later, you're going to sleep in inches of water (but not sink) if you don't take care of it and slow upgrades for better equipment, looks, etc. 

I can't wait for sailing weather...in the meantime, get 'er ready!


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

FordGirlGoneBad said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome. Fortunately, there are plenty at our marina who are up for the task of teaching us to sail, so as soon as the weather warms up a bit and I can figure out how to keep everything inside the cabin from flying around.
> 
> The doors are worn to the point that they want to fall out of the track -- I'd say a good 3/4" - 1" on each side of the top panel is worn from years of use. Perhaps I can just find someone to replace the strips of wood on the side...however, we're going to need more wood. Refinishing, I'm going to enjoy that part.
> 
> ...


The galley sink likely drains through a through-hull fitting. You need to know where all of those are and how to close them anyway - I'd get under there & find it, as well as making sure that it's in good shape and there is a wooden plug attached to it that you can jam in if the fitting or the plumbing fails. There should also be one for the inlet water for the head.

Water in the bottom of the boat -- where is it coming from? No more than two full cups after storms, but still...can I stop it from coming in or is it just a new way of life? and keep the dampness down?

Chasing leaks can seem like a way of life (I have most of mine fixed after a couple of years). Your chainplates and anything bolted through the deck like stanchions etc. are the prime suspects. Search for Mainesail's thread on sealing with butyl tape for a good way to fix leaks.

A dehumidifier is a big help for keeping the damp out (i don't know if that is enough in FL - your semi-tropical humidity might be too much to stop).

And you already have the most important advice - have fun!


----------



## FloridaBoy (May 4, 2014)

Hey, FGGB! I know your boat and your car! I hang out in your marina and will stop in one day and see if I can help you and your boyfriend out. I'll show you where to start and a year from now you'll know it all. See 'ya later, Kevin


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to sailing FL Girl you will figure it all out. Start on the water by checking the stuffing box on the motor shaft, if it drips sitting still look at the remedy, followed by through hulls and below waterline hoses, anything leaking sitting still will be a bigger problem underway. Freshwater leaks are not as urgent more inconvenient. Lots of help here just ask.


----------



## captjcook (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome Aboard...Enthusiasm is always a pleasure!
Avoid silicone to stop leaks...has an insoluable oil in it...nasty to get rid of...
MaineSail's butyl rubber tape is the stuff...as danvon stated...Pay attention to MaineSail's advice on 3M 5200 as well...
Dampness...we are on the water...a dehumidifier or a/c helps at the dock.
A bit of water in the bilge is somewhat normal...can only be solved by time and money which seem to alternate...
As soon as you fix a leak...more will come...as shown by danvon who declared "most". I just replaced my sidelights (fixed lens windows) and my grab rails started leaking...of course over my bunk...inconvenient part of boat life...
As sailors...we are generally opinionated and willing to share...many good hearts on this forum...
The most important advice for the head is to not feed it anything you haven't eaten first...does not do well with foreign objects!
In no time at all you will feel at home on the water being pleasantly rocked to sleep!
Auto fill on Sailnet...I try hard to find it humorous...
Fair winds!


----------

